

Show HN: brite, a HTML5 MVC Framework (DOM centric approach to MVC) - jeremychone
http://britesnow.com/brite

======
feedly
Finding the right balance between DOM and MVC is not easy - yet remains
critical if you want to capture the flexibility of the DOM and the update
capabilities of MVC. It is great to see Jeremy/BriteSnow pushing the limits
and capturing some of the best practices.

------
tarabukka
The "Step 0" and "Step 5" tutorial examples are visually glitched in Opera.
The card appears to show no information, but a look with Opera's development
tools shows that .card-back seems to be visible, while .card-front isn't. They
remain hidden regardless of any selection of projects I do. The rest of the
examples in the tutorial are working great, though.

~~~
jeremychone
Yes, good point. We focused on Webkit and Firefox, but we should add opera.
Will fix this in the next few days. It should be mostly CSS. Sorry about the
inconvenience.

